# Super Deluxe Springer



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 28, 2022)

When did schwinn repop the 20" springers?


----------



## sworley (May 28, 2022)

I don’t believe they did. 24” and 26” only


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 28, 2022)

sworley said:


> I don’t believe they did. 24” and 26” only



Ive came accross ppl claiming they have a repop super deluxe springer. So i wanted to find out of they ever did


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 29, 2022)

sworley said:


> I don’t believe they did. 24” and 26” only



The new Stinkrays from Walmarts didn't offer a springer? Are they Krates with a 24 inch fork?


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2022)

Buyer beware, a friend of mine recently bought ( off Ebay ) what was advertised as a 66 SD springer, he paid more attention the the top of the fork when looking at the pics but when it came I figured out it was a Krate springer that someone cut off a couple of inches off the bottom of the arms/struts then smashed flat & drilled holes for the axle, then tried to pass it off as a SD, seller agreed on a refund so we'll see, first pic is from the Ebay ad,


----------



## sworley (May 29, 2022)

Jesus!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 29, 2022)

mrg said:


> Buyer beware, a friend of mine recently bought ( off Ebay ) what was advertised as a 66 SD springer, he paid more attention the the top of the fork when looking at the pics but when it came I figured out it was a Krate springer that someone cut off a couple of inches off the bottom of the arms/struts then smashed flat & drilled holes for the axle, then tried to pass it off as a SD, seller agreed on a refund so we'll see, first pic is from the Ebay ad,View attachment 1636229View attachment 1636225



Damn that sucks hopefully ebay takes care of him.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 29, 2022)

Incredible


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 29, 2022)

The not disclosing it is garbage, but I’ve always wondered if it could be done.


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2022)

It was a "buy it now" so he got in a hurry to buy, should have looked closer, the seller agreed to a refund, so he mailed it back last week, have to ck with him if he got the refund.


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> The not disclosing it is garbage, but I’ve always wondered if it could be done.




One of the biggest issues with eBay is, a good portion of the sellers are totally clueless to what they are selling.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> One of the biggest issues with eBay is, a good portion of the sellers are totally clueless to what they are selling.



You said it!!! Would like to think it was an honest mistake by a seller but thats not always the case and sometimes ppl get screwed.


----------



## indycycling (Jun 4, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> When did schwinn repop the 20" springers?



I don’t believe they did, only repro I’ve seen for these is the struts, not the forks


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jun 5, 2022)

indycycling said:


> I don’t believe they did, only repro I’ve seen for these is the struts, not the forks



We're these legitimate Schwinn repop parts like those of the 1999 repop krates or where they parts from a aftermarket manufacturer. Because I know they make 20" springer whose truss rods are the same length as a S/D springer, but the bends of the forklegs are different than the Super Deluxe. The aftermarket 20" springer has the legs belt slightly below pivot bolt and the S/D has it above the pivot bolt


----------



## indycycling (Jun 5, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> We're these legitimate Schwinn repop parts like those of the 1999 repop krates or where they parts from a aftermarket manufacturer. Because I know they make 20" springer whose truss rods are the same length as a S/D springer, but the bends of the forklegs are different than the Super Deluxe. The aftermarket 20" springer has the legs belt slightly below pivot bolt and the S/D has it above the pivot bolt



They are not correct appearing parts based on the crimps, no idea about fit. They are aftermarket like I said and they may be available on EBay


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jun 5, 2022)

Oh ok, so Schwinn never released any reproduction Super Deluxe parts? All the reproduction parts were made by an aftermarket company? I was hoping Schwinn repoped them like they did the krates springers in 1999.


----------

